
The hipster effect: When anticonformists all look the same [pdf] - lisper
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1410.8001.pdf
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=hipster+effect#!/story/forever/0/h...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=hipster+effect#!/story/forever/0/hipster%20effect)

